# texlive?



## donallen (Dec 6, 2009)

I just installed 8.0-release on an amd64 system and it appears that there is no texlive package, nor is it present in the ports collection. The older tetex Latex implementation is present.

Googling, I find

http://code.google.com/p/freebsd-texlive/wiki/Installing

which provides an arcane method for installing texlive on a FreeBSD system. texlive is available via normal installation in the Arch Linux distribution and also OpenBSD, so I'm guessing this isn't a licensing issue. Can someone explain this?

Thanks --
/Don Allen


----------



## vermaden (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is how to get (really easy) texlive 2008:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=44134&postcount=27

More info:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8292
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7530


----------



## Nirbo (Dec 6, 2009)

Also, http://tug.org/pipermail/tex-live/2009-November/023783.html

Due to the trouble a nice mailing list user (and I believe he's part of trying to get the port back in the tree) made some binaries that you can download and pkg_add.

EDIT: The link Saint posted is in my link ;D So click on it to go more directly to the binary packages, lol


----------



## Saint0fCloud (Dec 6, 2009)

texlive 2009 binary builds for both i386 and amd64, Nikola Lecic  (Fixed, thanks Oko)

http://anthesphoria.net/FreeBSD/TeXLive-2009/bin/

Edit: Now that I can edit posts, sorry for the repost of the link Nirbo beat me to it


----------



## Oko (Dec 6, 2009)

Saint0fCloud said:
			
		

> texlive 2009 binary builds for both i386 and amd64, thanks to oliverh
> 
> http://anthesphoria.net/FreeBSD/TeXLive-2009/bin/



You mean thanks to Nikola Lecic. Oliver has nothing to do with it with all due respect. Give the credit were the credit is due!!!


----------



## oliverh (Dec 31, 2009)

http://tug.org/pipermail/tex-live/2009-December/024085.html



> Thanks to Nicola Lecic, freebsd binaries are back in the main TL
> repository -- both i386-freebsd and amd64-freebsd.  They are included in
> tonight's rebuild and will henceforth available in the installer.  They
> are built from the TL'09 release sources on FreeBSD 7.


----------

